# Three interesting quite people



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,,

during the last few weeks, I watched on TV three interesting quite people,,

Howard Huges ,, I guess a lot of u watched that movie: The Aviator! He became Isolated! (not really quite)








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Hughes
===========================
zain al abidin bin ali,,, ex-president








" He became Minister of State in charge of the interior before being appointed Interior Minister on 28 April 1986 then Prime Minister by President Habib Bourguiba in October 1987.[5] "on a TV Doc this was shocking for his colleagues,, coz he was soo quite!! 





personal wealth: 33 Billion US$!!

=======================

Majesty Sultan Qaboos bin Said‏ ,, this is the most interesting!!
70 years old man!! NO WIFE!! NO KIDS!!!
Faced a war in the mid 70's!! and two coup d'état in I think 1995 & 2002

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qaboos_bin_Said_al_Said






















Look to all those people!! woundering what they were saying!





His biggest toy:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Said_(yacht)









B747-400!


----------

